# Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht



## deniz444 (18. September 2018)

*Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht*

Hallo,
ich mach es mal kurz und knapp, würde mich über hilfe sehr freuen.

Problem :

Internet funktioniert plötzlich nicht mehr über LAN, Wlan funktioniert einwandfrei über den Router. 

Router gibt internet somit frei über WLAN

Was ich bisher gemacht habe :

PC Formartiert, dachte zuerst es liegt daran
Laptop geliehen, funktioniert auch da nicht
neuen Router von Unitymedia angefordert, funktioniert auch nicht
reset knopf am alten router und am neuen router, auch nicht
laut unitymedia ist aus denen sicht alles in ordnung
neues lan kabel versucht
alle buchsen des routers probiert
router ausgeschaltet, strom weggenommen für paar minuten
ipconfig /release im cmd
ipconfig /renew im cmd
ich nutze auch wlan über strom, auch der WLAN über strom stecker erkennt kein Netzwerk
mir ist aufgefallen, wenn ich kurz die Ports tausche zeigt er mir kurze zeit eine Internet verbindung an

Unitymedia schließt das problem ihrerseits aus
router ist neu
nur wlan geht
andere geräte funktionieren auch nicht

Wenn jemand eine idee hätt


----------



## Malkolm (18. September 2018)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht*

Schritt 1 sollte sein ipv4 zum Laufen zu bekommen. Deaktiviere dazu mal lldp und ipv6 in den Adaptereinstellungen.

Lässt sich dann der router pingen? Danach eine feste IP (8.8.8.8)? Wie schauen ansonsten die Netzwerkeinstellungen des Routers aus?


----------



## bastian123f (18. September 2018)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht*

Was ist WLAN über Strom? Meinst du DLAN? Das ist aber kein WLAN.


----------



## Sonmace (18. September 2018)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht*

Hast du am LAN port einen link ? also leuchted es Grün ?
Wenn es über WLAN geht kann es nja nur am kabel oder am dadapter liegen, evrl ein LANAdapter instalieren und darüber probieren.
Abre das es auch am Laptop nicht geht wundert mich, ich glaube du soltest nochmas ein anderes gerät probieren....fehrnseher oder ps4


----------



## Zeitdieb13 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht*

Kann das daran liegen das er nen öffentliches Netzwerk hat?

@Te: welche ports hast du getauscht? bei welchem gerät?
Hast du die Lan ports des routers freigegeben/angeschaltet?


----------



## deniz444 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht*

Moin vielen Dank für die Antworten. Bin gerade in der spatschicht gefangen und werde es heute Abend ausprobieren



> Deaktiviere dazu mal lldp und ipv6 in den Adaptereinstellungen.
> 
> Lässt sich dann der router pingen? Danach eine feste IP (8.8.8.8)? Wie schauen ansonsten die Netzwerkeinstellungen des Routers aus?




werde ich später mal deaktivieren , lldp und ipv6

wie Pinge ich den Router und wie danach eine feste in?

die Netzwerkeinstellungen sind alle standart, habe nichts daran verstellt und soweit ich weiß alles auf Automatisch wie ip 


ja ich meine dlan  bin kein fachmann

ja die Grüne lampe leuchtet bzw blinkt am Router 

super Idee, ganz vergessen dass ich noch eine ps4 habe , wird direkt heute Abend Probiert

die lan Ports habe ich nicht freigegeben, diese habe ich aber auch nie gesperrt

was hat es mit öffentlichem Netzwerk zu tun? Wie ändere ich dieses um ins private ? Zur Not YouTube ich es mal zuhause 

habe keine Ports getauscht sondern nur das Kabel in ein anderen Port gesteckt, hab mich da bisschen falsch ausgedrückt 

leute, vielen Dank !


----------



## deniz444 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht*

Habe ein anderen Laptop drangemacht 
funktioniert

mein Rechner geht nicht online ;/


----------



## deniz444 (18. September 2018)

*AW: Plötzlich kein Internet über LAN, WLAN geht*

*Lösung : 
YouTube*


----------

